# emergency vet visit



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just thought I'd share this story in case it could help anyone in the future . . .

Yesterday, Shama threw up at about 12:30 PM. Then she heaved a few times without throwing up again. Then she started running around, snorting, sneezing, and wiping her runny nose on everything in sight.

DH washed her face in the hopes of removing the irritant, but she continued the snorting, sneezing, and wiping her runny nose on everything in sight. Then DH loaded her up to take her to the vet. (I wasn't home when this happened.)

It takes 15 minutes to get from our house to the clinic. Shama only had to wait about 10 minutes to be examined. Of the five vets who work at this small-town clinic (population 42,000 where we live and population 1,000 where we go to the vet and the groomer's), Shama's main vet was working, so that was great. She checked Shama's gums (looked good), skin (was dehydrated), bladder (empty), stomach (not seeming to be in discomfort), temperature (just over one degree higher than normal), and weight (8.3 pounds compared to the 8.6 pounds she weighed the last time we were there - the doctor said she was glad she was down a third of a pound). Shama was very good for the doctor, standing for her entire exam, not reacting to having the rectal thermometer inserted, and sitting for her IV. The doctor gave her some IV fluid to combat the dehydration, and she told DH that her guess was that Shama accidentally inhaled bile from the vomit and that the bile irritated her nasal passages. She was probably dehydrated from expelling all the mucus from her nose. She gave her an injection of Cerenia as well as two half pills of Cerenia for us to give today and tomorrow. We're supposed to only feed her chicken and rice through tomorrow. The doctor charged us for a sick visit, not an emergency visit.

We don't know what caused the original vomiting. She'd been to agility class the night before, and she'd eaten her supper after agility class the night before, but she hadn't eaten anything that morning.

Everyone in the online Havanese forum always says, "If something's wrong with your dog, take her to the vet right away." Even though this turned out to be a non-emergency situation, we were glad we took her to the vet.

Here's video from Monday night's agility class. (Sorry for the slow bit in the middle. Still working on start-line stays.)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zdoxxlvq0eqnoce/2018 03 26 good run.MP4?dl=0

Below is a photo taken March 18.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

glad all is well, koodos for checking it out.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So glad that little munchkin is ok, I am like you especially now. Least little thing that is off, I am at the vet. Better safe than sorry. She is so darn cute doing her agility runs. So little tackling that big wall.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Her A-frame is supposed to be 5 feet tall, but she usually runs on the 5'6" A-frame, because all the dogs who jump 12 inches and higher use the taller one. Shama jumps eight inches. I'm always amazed that she can climb that A-frame too!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so happy that it was nothing more serious. I hope she feels better real soon.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I was worried when I saw your thread but after reading your post I'm so glad all is well!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I was worried when I saw your thread but after reading your post I'm so glad all is well!


Same! I'm glad ShamaDaddy had the presence of mind to rush her off to the vet otherwise we might have been seeing ShamaMama on an episode of "Wives With Knives". I'm so glad she is OK.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So glad to hear little Shama ok. Always better to be on the cautious side...Hope she is feeling much better today.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cmward said:


> Same! I'm glad ShamaDaddy had the presence of mind to rush her off to the vet otherwise we might have been seeing ShamaMama on an episode of "Wives With Knives". I'm so glad she is OK.


I just googled "Wives With Knives" . . .

_If someone told the women featured on "Wives With Knives" to cut the men out of their lives, the women took the advice literally. The series recounts real stories of women who stabbed their significant others, some of them fatally._

Who knew such a series existed? Not me!

Shama does seem to be feeling better. She barked furiously at Perry when Melissa Brill and I were starting our Skype session today!

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I just googled "Wives With Knives" . . .
> 
> _If someone told the women featured on "Wives With Knives" to cut the men out of their lives, the women took the advice literally. The series recounts real stories of women who stabbed their significant others, some of them fatally._
> 
> ...


So happy or sorry to have introduced you to one of my guilty pleasures>. My H always knows to tread lightly when I've been on a steady diet of what he refers to as "the murder channel".


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so glad Shama seems to be all right.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Her A-frame is supposed to be 5 feet tall, but she usually runs on the 5'6" A-frame, because all the dogs who jump 12 inches and higher use the taller one. Shama jumps eight inches. I'm always amazed that she can climb that A-frame too!


I'm SO glad she's OK, and I would have done exactly the same thing!

Panda jumps 8" and does the 5' A-frame too. (I think most Havanese do) The problem with having them keep doing it at the wrong height is that they don't learn "their" angle. We usually have it the right height for Panda, and she has no trouble with it at all. Once the instructor forgot to change it, and panda attacked it with her usual enthusiasm, but she expected the angle to be different. because it was steeper, she SLAMMED her mouth and nose into it. I thought she had knocked her teeth out! Fortunately, she was fine, and ran it again right after 9at the same height) with no problem. But they DO get used to the height they usually run it at, and it makes a difference. Shama is small, and you can hear that it's a real effort for her to do the up-side at that height. I'd ask them to set it at her correct competition height for her runs.

She's looking great, though! Her weaves were lovely! ...and none of that hesitation she had been doing. (other than the A-frame, but she had a legitimate reason for that!


----------



## Svarner (Feb 22, 2018)

I’m so glad Shama is ok. I love watching her agility videos. She’s doing so good.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Panda jumps 8" and does the 5' A-frame too. (I think most Havanese do) The problem with having them keep doing it at the wrong height is that they don't learn "their" angle. We usually have it the right height for Panda, and she has no trouble with it at all. Once the instructor forgot to change it, and panda attacked it with her usual enthusiasm, but she expected the angle to be different. because it was steeper, she SLAMMED her mouth and nose into it. I thought she had knocked her teeth out! Fortunately, she was fine, and ran it again right after 9at the same height) with no problem. But they DO get used to the height they usually run it at, and it makes a difference. Shama is small, and you can hear that it's a real effort for her to do the up-side at that height. I'd ask them to set it at her correct competition height for her runs.


Interesting. I hesitate to ask them to change the height, because it seems like it would slow all of us down, but at the same time I see your point. I wonder if it's OK to practice high then perform low, however. Seems like lower would be easier so not a big deal. If I try to practice low in the name of performing low, I risk having what happened to Panda happen to Shama. I'll talk with my trainer. Thanks for mentioning this. (Just today in my interview, I told Melissa Brill that I appreciate hearing from Havanese agility people things that are "unique" to Havanese agility dogs and handlers. I only know of one other 8-inch dog in my local agility group, and we don't often cross paths. I don't know of any other Havanese agility dogs nearby. Nino and KarMar are 90 minutes away.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Interesting. I hesitate to ask them to change the height, because it seems like it would slow all of us down, but at the same time I see your point. I wonder if it's OK to practice high then perform low, however. Seems like lower would be easier so not a big deal. If I try to practice low in the name of performing low, I risk having what happened to Panda happen to Shama. I'll talk with my trainer. Thanks for mentioning this. (Just today in my interview, I told Melissa Brill that I appreciate hearing from Havanese agility people things that are "unique" to Havanese agility dogs and handlers. I only know of one other 8-inch dog in my local agility group, and we don't often cross paths. I don't know of any other Havanese agility dogs nearby. Nino and KarMar are 90 minutes away.)


I know you don't have a FB account, but your husband does... It might be worth joining the FB group, "Havanese Star, Performance Dog Sports" While this forum is a wonderful, supportive place, there aren't that many sports people here. Almost all the people who run Havanese in high level agility are on that group, and they are very willing to help out with ideas for solving problems! (Sophie and Nino are on there too, so you'd know at least a couple of us!) It's not an overwhelmingly large group, and there is NEVER any nastiness, and I honestly don't think I've ever seen any horrible advice like on some of the huge FB groups.


----------



## LailaMom18 (Feb 8, 2018)

So glad Shama is OK. Thank you for letting us know. No info is too trivial for taking good care of our fur babies.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Gotta tell you, I missed this yesterday and my heart almost stopped when I saw the thread title this morning. So glad Shama is ok. And thank you for the reminder to err on the side of caution.

I love watching her Agility progress!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> I know you don't have a FB account, but your husband does... It might be worth joining the FB group, "Havanese Star, Performance Dog Sports" While this forum is a wonderful, supportive place, there aren't that many sports people here. Almost all the people who run Havanese in high level agility are on that group, and they are very willing to help out with ideas for solving problems! (Sophie and Nino are on there too, so you'd know at least a couple of us!) It's not an overwhelmingly large group, and there is NEVER any nastiness, and I honestly don't think I've ever seen any horrible advice like on some of the huge FB groups.


It turns out my DH is already in that group. I should probably make a point of logging in to his account on occasion to check it out. I usually don't see anything on FB unless he points out something that might interest me. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I just googled "Wives With Knives" . . .
> 
> _If someone told the women featured on "Wives With Knives" to cut the men out of their lives, the women took the advice literally. The series recounts real stories of women who stabbed their significant others, some of them fatally._
> 
> ...


While Perry stared blankly into space 

We've got a fairly big TV and he always reacts to animals on that, even when I don't think he's paying attention (the other day he whined at the tv then ran to the door and when I opened it, he ran around the corner of the house to see where the animal had gone.) However, when cutie-pie Shama was on screen he wasn't interested.


----------

